# PSE bowmadness 3G ata and cam timing?



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

http://tune.pse-archery.com/

What is the draw weight with your current ATA and the limb screws bottomed?

My bow at spec ATA is 65-67lbs so I let out the cable to get 60lbs and the string is just inside the "2" on the cam.
Twisting the string to get my dl doesn't seem to change the cam "timing". 
All of this has been run with stock, WC and 60X threads.

I guess I wouldn't get too hung up with ATA and timing on a single cam unless you get some vertical nock issues.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick! said:


> http://tune.pse-archery.com/
> 
> What is the draw weight with your current ATA and the limb screws bottomed?
> 
> ...


My bow is set at 65lbs. Factory specs was set at 70lbs and I just backed out the limb bolt 2 full turns top and bottom. With the ata set at 33-5/16" the right side of my string touches the cam timing line labeled 1. Now if I add some twist to the cable to bring the bow to the ata spec shown by pse to 33-1/8", then my string sits about 1/4" to the left of the cam timing mark #1. Would crank the draw back to 70lbs decrease the ata? I figure if it did anything, it of be an increase in ata.


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Anybody else have experience tuning the mp cam?


----------

